

Californians cut spending, in contrast to state government - chailatte
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/basics/story/2011-11-19/california-spending/51300492/1

======
yread
godamn it this is Hacker news!

> If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.

This is 8th submission in 7 minutes of stuff from mainstream news sites. If we
want to know how is the US doing we can open USA Today ourselves, thanks.
Flagged

